# Wide angle LED's



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I found these 140 Degree Wide Angle LEDs, just got 50 of them. They look great and have a nice viewing angle. These look perfect for yard lights and the like. They'd probably do great for lighting buildings as well, you'd need a lot fewer lights do cover a wider area.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Those do look pretty cool. Thanks John :thumbsup:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice find - I want some.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't see them in rolling stock, except maybe passenger cars. OTOH, I think for buildings and other illumination, they might be just the ticket. I'm sure now that I know about them there are cheaper options, just don't know where.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Anyone got $20 I can borrow? Those would be perfect for my buildings and also for the passenger cars I have.

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought of buildings when I saw them, one in the middle would probably light the whole thing. With 20ma, they're plenty bright to throw a lot of light.

Another great use would be yard lights, I'm going to try to add a resistor and a diode and clone the rather expensive 2-pin bulbs that the modern Lionel ones use.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey John is there any chance you could take a picture of one of the lights sitting on a dime. I,ve been brain storming all week(which ain't much mind you :laugh on how to make a N Scale highway lighting standard. It might be to big but it would make a cool HO conventional head, maybe.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No dimes handy, but they're .3" square.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks John, just a little to large for HO, standard street lighting. They would work on 100' tower lighting though.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There may be smaller wide angle ones available, I'm sure these are not the only ones. They looked ideal for O-scale, so I grabbed them.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Stan,
SMD SMT LED's would work great for street light heads If you want an example just say so and I'll make on up tomorrow for ya to see!


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I would love to see them in action on your table!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol, I know you can do it, out of all people Sean :laugh: :thumbsup:. I've just been doing a lot of thinking at work, since most of my jobs are shut down for the winter. I'm finding myself way to bored and doing to much reading. 1/16 tubing or smaller is needed to be to scale. I figure only one conductor could be pulled through and that leaves the standard to serve as the ground. When I scaled the Ebay dimensions of John's light, I must of made a mistake. They seemed, the perfect size. I just liked the 140* focus without adding a shield/ deflector. I have two of those SMD from the bachmann board put they require a head to be constructed too. 
Then again I'm working on a means and methods for cheap curbs, sidewalks and utility poles at the moment. Plus I started a top secret project that I ordered parts for, last night. Lights will have to wait a bit for me :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you use #32 wire wrap wire, you can probably pull several conductors through your tubing. As you say, you can also use the tubing as one conductor, it's good enough for most of the old Lionel signals.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have bought some before that were warm white. The same flat tower configuration. I misplaced the spec s They may have been 125 degrees. I was unsatified with the warm white color it was just white no a hint of yellow. How about these? The color OK?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The color certainly is not plain white, they do have a yellow cast. They are the same color as the warm white ones I bought elsewhere for locomotive headlights. They pass very nicely as incandescent lamps.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I just ordered 12 of these @ .46 a piece including shipping
http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/LEDlamps/CLM3C(1076).pdf


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Let us know how they look when you get them.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

rofl Don't sneeze :laugh: I'm way in over my head but I'll try. They do have a nice light though :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You taped the leads on? Where's your backbone, solder them suckers on!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol - I did not tape them on. I taped the leads down and laid the chip on top :laugh:

so

Grab hold of your soldering cannon there Mr. Blacksmith and you'll see 3 daisy chained on a 9volt with the remaining 9 out of the 12 still in the film. I don't get excited much but I was so happy, lol. Now I got to mop the sweat off the floor


----------

